# Wo am besten neuen PC kaufen?



## corona (6. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe der Thread passt hier so einigermaßen rein. 

Ich will mir demnächst einen neuen Heim-PC (also kein Laptop) zu legen. 

Habt Ihr ein Tipp wo ich so was billig bekomme? Habe auf Dell schon geschaut. Weitere Seiten kenne ich aber nicht.

Der PC sollte schon ein Pentium sein und mit allen gängigen Extras versehen sein.

Vorschläge? Bekannte Angebote?

Vielen Dank,
sonnigen Gruß!


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. April 2006)

Komplettsystem?
Oder alle Komponenten einzeln?

Komplettsystem kannst du nen Media Markt PC nehmen, die sind super ausgestattet und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her sehr gut.

Für einzelne Komponenten kannst du http://www.geizhals.at benutzen, um dir die günstigsten Shops anzeigen zu lassen


----------



## LocDoc (6. April 2006)

> Habt Ihr ein Tipp wo ich so was billig bekomme? Habe auf Dell schon geschaut. Weitere Seiten kenne ich aber nicht.



Dell ist nicht wirklich ein günstiger Anbieter (und schon gar nicht billig!)

Und wenn du keine Seiten außer der Dell-Homepage kennst würde ich dir mal spontan http://www.mindfactory.de/ empfehlen.

Du kannst aber auch einen thread weiter unten in diesem Forum schauen ... auch da wurden einige interessante Links gepostet.

Manchmal hilft die Suchfunktion weiter   

So Long
Loci


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (6. April 2006)

Mindfactory kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Und die Preise sind ebenfalls mit die kleinsten.


----------



## corona (6. April 2006)

hallo und danke für die tipps.

hab mir die seite von mindfactory angeschauen. na, ja. bei dell krieg ich zumindest für 600-700 euro einen pentium 4 mit 1024 mb ram (+ drucker geschenkt), was ich bei mindfactory nicht gefunden habe.

trotzdem danke.

für weitere tipps bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. April 2006)

Hallo!

Mit Dell ist so eine Sache für sich.
Ist irgendwas mit dem PC, musst Du mindestens 1 Tag (Vor-Ort-Service) bis hin zu mehreren Tagen (Abhol-Reperatur-Service) auf den PC verzichten.
Evtl. könnte es auch möglich sein dass die Garantie erlischt, wenn Du den PC woanders hinbringst (steht evtl. in den Garantiebedingungen).
Beim Händler um die Ecke hast Du diese Probleme nicht..... so lange der Händler nicht grad Aldi/Lidl heisst.  

Zum Thema Dell-Drucker:
Meist ist ist Tinte ja grad dann leer, wenn man am drucken ist.
Beim Dell-Drucker wirst Du die Tinte wohl erst bestellen müssen (es sei denn der Drucker ist evtl. mit einem der gängigen Marken Baugleich).
Wenn Du dir den Drucker (z.b. HP, Epson, Lexmark, Cannon) aber seperat kaufst, kannst Du schnell mal los und dir eine neue Patrone kaufen (z.b. bei Media Markt oder Atelco).

Fazit:
Wenn, dann würde ich mir höchstens den Rechner selbst (evtl. auch mit Monitor/TFT) als "komplettes" System kaufen.
Die übrige Peripherie, also Drucker/Scanner/Lautsprecher und ggf. Maus/Tastatur, würde ich mir seperat kaufen.
Dann hast Du auch die grössere Auswahl.
Da Du Dir ja einen neuen Rechner kaufen willst und auf diesem sicherlich auch Windows XP drauf laufen soll, dürften keine Probleme auftauchen.
Passende Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind am Rechner vorhanden und Treiber werden bei der Peripherie mitgeliefert.

Was die Leistung des Rechners angeht, ist es viel mehr die Frage was damit überhaupt gemacht werden soll.
Ich z.b. habe "nur" 768 MB RAM und bekomme immer wieder Probleme wegen zu wenig Speicher.
Allerdings läuft mein Rechner auch 24/7.

Die 512 MB extra RAM würde ich pauschal auch nicht als Schnäppchen bezeichenen, kommt halt darauf an um welchen Speicher es sich genau handelt.
Schliesslich bekommt man 512 MB DDR/DDR2 RAM schon für unter 40 Euro.

Viel interessanter könnte es werden, wenn Du dir ein Packet zusammenstellst und über den Gesamtpreis verhandelst.
Schliesslich steht es dem Verkäufer seit wegfall des Rabattgesetzes und der Zugabeverordnung frei, dir das gesamte Packet sogar für 1 (in Worten: Eins) Euro zu verkaufen.
Dieser Preis dürfte aber sicherlich "etwas" unrealistisch sein.
Machbar ist aber vieles, z.b. durch Barzahlung, gratis Zugabe einer Spindel Rohlinge usw. usw.
Dieses ist i.d.R. aber nur im Laden machbar und nicht in irgend einem Onlineshop (geht hier ja nicht um Mengenrabatt).

Ich würde mir also auch gedanken darüber machen was Du alles brauchst.
Ich würde mir auch mehrere Angebote einholen, so kannst Du zum Verkäufer immer sagen dass Du dir die Sachen woanders kaufst, sollte er nicht mit sich handeln lassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## metalgear (7. April 2006)

Meine Meinung zum Thema Dell: *FINGER WEG ! * Dell backt seine eigenen Brötchen in Sachen Hardware. Solltest Du zum Beispiel mal über eine Speichererweiterung nachdenken, kannst Du afaik nicht einfch in den nächsten Laden gehen und Dir nen RAM Riegel kaufen. Du bist auf Dell-Komponenten angewiesen.


----------



## bashi1985 (5. Januar 2008)

hi alle zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzen ein pc gekauft bei pc-doc-frankfurt
super pc's ab 179euro .......
und das beste die leute sind super im service und reparieren auch ober günstig.
von pc bis notebooks 
also wenn ihr super günstige pc oder laptops sucht kommt nach frankfurt 
die email addy ; info@pc-doc-frankfurt.de
mann kann sogar dort umsonst anrufen 24h am tag 0800 56 00 476
und die pc sind alle auf dem neusten stand...


----------



## Dawid74 (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe vor Weihnachten meinen zweiten PC bei http://www.tsunami-systems.de erworben und bin zufrieden.

Naja, anfangs fand ich den Shop von denen reichlich konfus, n Freund von mir hatte die Jungs empfohlen.
Hatte denen dann eine Anfrage per Mail geschickt, mit den Angaben was ich suche und nach paar Stunden erhielt ich die erste Antwort, das sie sich bemühen würden meinen Wünschen "gerecht" zu werden *gg.

Na zu meiner Überaschung hatte ich dann am nächsten Tag eine weitere Mail mit angeboten im Postfach, hatte mich dann sogar für einen alternativen Vorschlag von denen entschieden, da dieser besser war als das was ich suchte.

Nach etwa einem halben Jahr fiel der Rechner plötzlich aus und ich hatte bei denen angerufen....... der AB ging an und ich dachte mir schon na super......... und wieder o ne Abzocke, aber nach einer Stunde bekamm ich einen Anruf von den Jungs und sie baten mich den Rechner einzuschicken, das tat ich dann auch und erhielt ihn nach ca. 5 Tagen wieder zurück mit einer Fehlerdiagnose und dem Hinweis das dass Netzteil einen Kurzschluss hatte und ersetzt wurde. Sogar eine "Entschuldigung" war dabei ! 

Nun zu Weihnachten (jo es gab wirklich Weihnachtsgeld !) habe ich mir dann das Zweite System bei denen bestellt, diesmal Telefonisch.

Die Stellten mir Fragen am Telefon, die hatte mir bis jetzt noch nie jemand gestellt: 
Was ich denn mit dem Rechner machen möchte, welche Spiele ich gerne Spiele, usw.....
Der Rechner kamm dann nach 4 Tagen bei mir an und zu meiner Überraschung hatte ich zusätzlich ein PC-Game dabei, sie meinten als kleines "Sorry" für die Tage wo mein erster PC in Reparatur war...... sowas irres 

Naja, nur das Shopsystem.......... da hinken die echt hinterher.........  aber dass kann mir ja egal sein, die PCs von denen rennen bei mir und nem Freund ohne Probs.


----------



## Tobibonn (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen..

Habe meinen PC von http://www.groundpc.de
Preise find ich recht günstig und der Versand war wie angegeben (ca. 3 - 5 Tage)..
Anschließen Windows installieren - fertig..


----------



## XeoX (5. Februar 2008)

Bei http://www.hardwareversand.de habe ich meine Recher Gekauft, ich fande den Service gut und schnelle Lieferung!

XeoX


----------



## crazymischl (5. Februar 2008)

http://www.arlt.com/
Wenn du dir deinen PC selbst zusammenbauen willst (Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man ein wenig ahnung hat ) ist arlt wirklich spitze ! Erstklassige beratung vor Ort und auf wunsch auch Hilfe beim montieren !!
Außerdem steht man glaube ich immer billiger, wenn man sich die PC-Komponenten einzeln kauft und dann selber zusammenbaut.
Wie gesagt ein wenig erfahrung / Wissen ist schon erforderlich !!
Aber dafür kann man auch dann machen was man will und dran rumschrauben.
-Edit: War etwas übertrieben: aber wenn man bei einem Fertig-PC z.B. neuen Speicher einbaut und dadurch Schaden verursacht ist (meistens >> siehe eigenes Garantieheft ) die Garantie weg !!
Wenn man jedes Teil einzeln kauft kann man soviel schrauben / stecken / aufrüsten wie man will 
Fazit: wenn du dir das zutraust einfach informieren was du brauchst (i-net) und dann einzeln kaufen: das ist 1) billiger und 2) besser (Garantie).


----------



## Dawid74 (6. Februar 2008)

Blödsinn !
In erster Linie darfst du jeden PC aufschrauben und daran rumhantieren, die Garantie bezieht sich auf die verbauten Sachen, nicht auf das öffnen des Gehäuses.
Aber es zeigt mir immer wieder das es heute noch Nichtwissende gibt, die doch tatsächlich mit solch einem Amenmärchen abgeschreckt werden. Natürlich darf ich an einem PC- System Umbauten vornehmen, wie ein zusätzliches Laufwerk oder einen Karte einbauen…. Ohne das die Garantie erlischt.

Ich hab mir jetzt ein neues Auto gekauft und da ein neues Radio selber eingebaut…. Nach deiner Aussage hätte ich nun keine Garantie mehr weil ich daran rumgeschraubt habe  ?
Na auf der Heckscheibe war auch ein Aufkleber von dem Händler, den habe ich übrigens auch abgemacht.

Wie dem auch sei, ich kaufe mir meistens ein Komplettsystem, die gibt es auch mit guter Konfiguration und hole mir die Sachen dazu die ich haben will. Übrigens, ein guter Händler der fragt auch von sich ob die Sachen direkt eingebaut werden sollen.

Bis jetzt hatte ich bei meinem Anbieter nie Probleme und der hat auch keine Siegel oder Aufkleber an seinen Rechnern die ich kaputt machen muss um die aufzuschrauben.
Ich jedenfalls bin froh endlich einen Distri gefunden zu haben der was taugt 

Wenn dies Dell, Fujitsu, usw machen ist das nicht mein Problem, die würde ich mir ehe nie kaufen (nur meine Meinung !).

@crazymischl:
Im übrigen ist es weitaus schwerer heute seine Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen wenn man die Komponenten selber verbaut hat, da kann sich ein gewiefter Händler schneller aus der Affäre ziehen als dir lieb ist, in erster Linie bist du in der Beweispflicht und musst ja beweisen das:

A: Die Originalverpackten Sachen von dir Sachgemäß ausgepackt und auch verbaut worden sind.
B: Die Produkte, die vorher durch sämtliche Tests gekommen sind auch schon defekt waren bevor du sie in den Fingern hattest.
C: usw….

Glaub mir, es gibt sehr viele Argumente die einem Händler dann einfallen, wieso warum und überhaupt du keine Garantieansprüche mehr hast. Immerhin hat er die Sachen ja nicht verbaut 

Gruß
Dawid


----------



## crazymischl (6. Februar 2008)

@ Dawid74,
1) Hast du schon einmal in dein Garantieheft geschaut 


> Die Garantie erstreckt sich *nicht* auf Schäden, die da das Problem durch (...), Veränderung durch Software, Viren bzw. *ein anderes Gerät oder zubehör, oder durch sonstige nicht von uns genemigten Modifikationen verursacht wurde.*


Sobald du dich innerhalb der Garantie-Zeit entscheidest den Speicher zu wechseln und dieser einen Kurzschluss oder sonst was verursacht kriegst du keinen müden cent von der Garantie weil du den PC selbst umgebaut hast.

2) Außerdem ist bei einzelteilen in den ersten 6 Monaten der Verkäufer/Händler/Hersteller in der Beweispflicht, dass das Einzelteil beim Kauf noch funktioniert hat, und dass kann er nicht und muss so in 99% der Fälle umtauschen.

3) immer beim Kauf in beisein des Händlers im Laden jedes einzelteil auf äuserliche Schäden überprüfen, sodass eine äußerliche beschädigung (falls sie vorhanden ist) gleich bemerkt wird und man somit später kein ärger hat.

Wenn man Punkt 3 beachtet, ist man mit einzelteilen immer besser dran, da man dann aufrüsten (speicher etc.) kann wie man will.
Sobald man in einen Fertig-PC was neues einbaut und durch das neue Teil Schaden entsteht erlischt die Garantie. (Man bekommt zwar das einzelteil umgetauscht weil man darauf ja wo anders Garantie hat, aber auf den restlichen PC erlischt die Garantie (siehe oben mein Zitat aus meinem Garantie-Heft.)) 
Deshalb wird mein nächster PC auch wieder aus einzelteilen bestehen 

Schau mal in dein Garantie-heft.....!!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn in solchen Threads immer User mit 1-5 Posts was schreiben, kann ich ihnen nicht vertrauen.... Für solche Geschichten gibt es ja inzwischen schon spezialisierte Firmen....


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> @ Dawid74,
> 1) Hast du schon einmal in dein Garantieheft geschaut
> 
> Sobald du dich innerhalb der Garantie-Zeit entscheidest den Speicher zu wechseln und dieser einen Kurzschluss oder sonst was verursacht kriegst du keinen müden cent von der Garantie weil du den PC selbst umgebaut hast.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, viele verwechseln Garantie und Gewährleistung!
Garantie kann jede Firma geben so viel (oder so wenig bis garkeine Garantie) sie will, die Bedingungen sind normal in einem Garantieheft festgehalten. Informiert euch erst bevor ihr hier andere verwirrt!


----------



## Dawid74 (6. Februar 2008)

@mischl:


> Wenn man einen fertig-PC auch nur aufschraubt (z.B. zum reinigen oder aufrüsten) ist die Garantie weg !!



war deine Aussage und die ist falsch. Musst dich schon richtig ausdrücken.

Sicher bist du dafür verantwortlich wenn du Hardware einbaust, aber dadurch erlischt nicht die Garantie....... also was meinst du nun genau? Wenn du dich erst im zweiten post richtig ausdrückst musst du damit rechnen das vorher jemand so antwortet wie er deinen Post versteht 

Garantie ist Garantie, ist genau definiert im HGB, genau so wie die Gewährleistungen.

Wenn mir schon ein Verkäufer mit einem Garantieheft angerannt kommt, lasse ich die Finger von.... hatte ich auch schon erwähnt und solche Hefte hast du meistens mein Herstellern wie Dell, Fujitsu, usw.......

Wie gesagt, ich hab jetzt schon meinen zweiten PC gekauft und auch da kein Garantieheft erhalten...... musst aber auch Glück haben, ein guter Distributor schert sich nicht darum wer was beschädigt hat, der achtet auf den Kunden...... aber das ist eine "never ending storry", wir haben da verschiedene Meinungen.

@Ex1tus:
sorry das es Leute gibt die noch nicht so ein alter hase sind wie du 
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.

Gruß
Dawid


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

@ Dawid74 und Ex1tus:
Tja, was für ein Dillema . Ich kann Ex1tus schon verstehen, ich hab auch manchmal den Eindruck, dass sich manche Personen nur anmelden um Werbung zu machen (merkt man manchmal extrem). Es gibt aber auch Leute die mir mit ihrem 3. Beitrag extrem geholfen haben...


----------



## Dawid74 (6. Februar 2008)

@Matze from HwI:
Dillema ? Nö, nicht wirklich. Wollte halt nur darauf antworten 
Jeder hat da seine Meinung und das ist auch gut so !

Werbebots oder Scouts hast du leider heutzutage überall, kann man nix machen.

Zum Thema habe ich nun auch meine schlechten Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber auch gute gemacht und die aktuellen waren halt "gut" :suspekt:

Gruß
Dawid


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

@ dawid74: Das sollte jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, um Gottes willen. Ich lass mir auch von Leuten helfen, die damit ihren ersten Post schreiben, aber ich lass mich von Frischangemeldeten nichts raten bei dem soviel Geld aus meinen Geldbeutel verschwindet. 

Wobei das ja bei mir nur theoretisch ist, weil ich mir erst vor einer Woche einen neuen PC gekauft habe .




bashi1985 hat gesagt.:


> hi alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor kurzen ein pc gekauft bei pc-doc-frankfurt
> super pc's ab 179euro .......
> ...




Aber sowas ist schon verdächtig, oder?


----------



## Dawid74 (6. Februar 2008)

Hab mich auch nicht direkt angegriffen gefühlt, kein Problem 
Trotzdem, danke für die Klarstellung.

Sicher, bei dem Post denke ich mir meinen Teil vorallem wenn er wirklich so eindeutig ist.

Nun verstehe ich auch deine Reaktion, denn mein Post war auch nicht sehr viel besser, gebe es ja zu........... war vieleicht zur flschen Zeit am falschen Ort als Empfehlung gemeint 

Allerdings hatte ich es nicht als "Werbung" gedacht.

Gruß
Dawid


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Genau den hab ich gemeint. Schon sehr auffällig oder


----------



## crazymischl (6. Februar 2008)

Dawid74 hat gesagt.:


> @mischl: (..) war deine Aussage und die ist falsch.


Ok das mit "aufschrauben und garantie weg" war ungünstig formuliert  Hab editiert 
Dennoch ist es so, dass man ganz genau in die *Garantie-Bestimmungen* schauen muss, denn ein Händler/Hersteller von Fertig-PCs kann die Garantie einschränken (siehe mein Zitat aus meinem Garantie-Heft). Da das viele machen wollte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, denn das was dort drin steht ist wichtig, und die Garantie-Bestimmungen kann der Händler/Hersteller einschränken. Ganz genau eben bei fertig-PCs drauf achten !!

Jop egal jeder hat seine Meinungen und erfahrungen! (übrigens: meinen ersten (*lach*) ALDI-PC habe ich einen 2ten RAM Speicher reingebaut, zwei-einhalb Jahre später ist der original RAM Speicher verreckt, und ich bekam den original-Speicher nicht ersetzt weil ich gegen die Garantie-Bestimmung (dass man das Gerät nicht umbauen darf) verstoßen habe! Das ist meine persönlich erfahrung *g* und deshalb hab ich mich so scharf geäußert  )

Fazit: jeder so wie er´s will, ich werd ab jetzt nur noch (da ich auch erfahrung damit hab) meine PCs selbst zusammenbauen, da ich selbst schlechte erfahrung mit Garantie-Fällen von fertig PCs gemacht habe und weil ich dann weiß ich was ich habe und kann genau bestimmen was ich reinbauen will / brauch 

@ Dawid74: *Frieden*


----------



## Dawid74 (7. Februar 2008)

> Jop egal jeder hat seine Meinungen und erfahrungen! (übrigens: meinen ersten (*lach*) ALDI-PC habe ich einen 2ten RAM Speicher reingebaut, zwei-einhalb Jahre später ist der original RAM Speicher verreckt, und ich bekam den original-Speicher nicht ersetzt weil ich gegen die Garantie-Bestimmung (dass man das Gerät nicht umbauen darf) verstoßen habe!



Na bei Halbleitern hast du sowieso meistens Probleme, dann bist du meist auf die "Kulanz" des Herstellers angewiesen.

ALDI-PC ....... jaha, da kann ich auch mitreden ! Mein Vater hat sich einen gekauft, da ich grad zu der Zeit im Außland war.... nach 3Monaten ist der Schalter kaputt gegangen, die Führungen sind einfach gebrochen, also hab ich den Rechner eingeschickt.

Antwort der Firma:
Mein Vater hat warscheinlich zu viel Druck auf den Schalter ausgeübt, dadurch wäre er beschädigt worden und eine Garantieleistung gäbe es in diesem Fall nicht  

Mittlerweis beschäftigt sich ein Anwalt mit der Sache, ich hab kurzer Hand ein Gehäuse bestellt und alles umgebaut, die Rechnung natürlich auch dem Anwalt in die Hand gedrückt.
Nun, mittlerweil bietet meinem Vater die Firma einen kostenlosen "Umbau" an ? Da frag ich mich doch wirklich ob die da alle Kiffen.

Ich hab leider keine Zeit um selber PCs aufzubauen, daher nutze ich halt den Service meines Distributors und lasse mir die "Kisten" vorher schon zusammensetzen.

@crazymischl:
wir hatten nie Krieg 

Gruß
Dawid


----------



## kalmsa (18. Februar 2008)

Hi,also ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit www.happy-trade.de gemacht. Bestellte Hardware war am *nächsten* Tag schon da. Sehr gute Beratung, Auftragsverfolgung über Shopseite, Preise sind aber etwas höher.

Fazit: Gute Alternative zu Hardwareversand oder Alternate usw. bei denen der Service zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2008)

Ich kaufe ständig bei K&M oder HD Computer ein. Ich bestelle ungern Online, da ich einen Verkäufer vor mir haben möchte, ganz besonders bei Elektroware, und erst recht bei Umtausch oder Reparatur.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Februar 2008)

Naja ... bei physikalisch Existenten Geschäftsstellen ist es leider oft so, dass entweder die erkäufer Flaschen sind oder die Auswahl recht bescheiden ist.


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2008)

Nun, Online kannst Du erst gar nicht erst mit Flaschen in Kontakt treten  Ich brauche diesen Menschen auch nicht zum gedanklichen Austausch, sondern zum Niederwalzen bei Garantieansprüchen. Davon abgesehen spreche ich "meinen" Verkäufern eine gewisse Kompetenz zu, ich rede gerne mit Denen  Und auch die Auswahl kann ich nicht als bescheiden beschreiben, dafür sind beide Läden dann doch zu groß.

mfg chmee


----------



## Laudian (18. Februar 2008)

Bei mir kommts immer ganz drauf an. Geschaeftemaessig in der Stadt auch K&D, sowie Arlt ist bei uns ganz gut.

Internet bestell ich meist bei Hoh (Home of Hardware), die sind nah, im ernstfall koennte man die 60-70 km auch zu denen hinfahren um auf die Fuesse zu treten. Aber die sind Qualitativ sehr gut. Da hat bisher nie was gefehlt.

Garantie musste ich erfreulicherweise schon seit Jahren nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## aylinda2009 (16. Juni 2011)

Habe bei http://www.comson24.de einen Rechner gekauft, bin sehr zufrieden aber Hardwareversand ist auch emphelenswert, die gibst auch schon lange. Ich finde man sollte nicht immer auf den Preis achten, sondern auch auf die Qualität z.B. was für ein Motherboard verbaut ist und Arbeitsspeicher etc..


----------

